# Orion Swiss R.I.P.



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

My sweet Orion Swiss has joined his constellation. 
May you have many bells to ring, many shoulders to jump on,
and many cheesy chewies. You were my favorite rat and it hurts
to not see you anymore. You were so funny and loved to
ring the bell when you wanted to be let out or wanted a treat.
I love and miss you so much!


-J.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing!!!  play hard at the bridge sweet baby.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is never easy.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

It's never easy to say goodbye, but they never actually leave you. They just go to a special place in your heart. Sorry for the loss 3:


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

CapnKennedy said:


> It's never easy to say goodbye, but they never actually leave you. They just go to a special place in your heart. Sorry for the loss 3:


well said.. so sorry for your loss


----------

